# A friend circ'd her older boys *Updated post #64*



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Update here.

A friend of mine had her older boys (ages 5 to pre-teen age) circ'd not long ago. Her reason was, they didn't wash themselves as well as they should. She shows them over and over how to take proper care of themselves (not just their privates, but all over) but they still don't wash properly while taking baths/showers.

So this was her reason for having them circ'd, because they wouldn't have to clean that area as well once circ'd (her words).

They all went in on the same day and had it done. They all complained of pain, were on meds for it and basically sat around doing nothing for a week due to the pain.

When I first heard of her doing this, I was just in shock. I've never once had a problem with friends that circ. I don't agree, but I offer my advice and knowledge and leave it at that. I only pushed my cousin to not circ her boy, but her mind was made and what her Mom (my Aunt) said mattered the most - she recommended getting cousin's son circ'd of course. I was a bit upset about that.

But this friend having her older sons circ'd - I just wanted to scream and cry. I've never had such emotion in reaction to a friend making whatever decision for her children. I'm still steamed about it and finding it hard to let go. I don't feel it's my place to say anything. It's too late now, she's done having kids as well.

I am just a little upset w/ MYSELF now for feeling so negatively towards her. How do I move past this? Everytime I see her or her sons, I just think about her decision for them.







:


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry. This would be a total and complete friendship breaker for me because I couldn't be friends with someone who used mutilating surgery as a punishment for her children. It makes me sick to think about and I don't even know her. Good luck with deciding how to handle it, for me I would just sever contact.









Laura


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

thats ridiculous that a mother would do that. first of all, how does she know? does she inspect their privates after bath time or have her nose in their crotch all the time?
this story is awful, i have no advice for you but to say how can you not feel negative toward her?
I just feel sorry for those boys.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't think it was meant as direct punishment of course. She was just worried about infections happening, since she knows they slack in the tub when it comes to cleaning themselves.

I'm just not used to feeling this way towards someone, friend or not. I just felt intense anger when I first found out. I had to have a couple of days to digest the news before wishing her sons well with their surgeries. Granted, I do not approve, BUT I of course hoped their surgeries would go well.. at very very least.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

That is just wrong. I could never be friends with someone like that again. She sounds like she has to have a screw loose - if they weren't actually HAVING infections, etc. then what she did was just plain sexual abuse, pure and simple.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

I think what she did was just sick. I can see how a child might feel that he was being punished (by having part of his body cut off) because he didn't wash well.

I'm pretty sure those boys would have learned to wash well the minute they got romantically interested in a peer.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

That absolutely sounds like punishment to me, I'm sure the children saw it that way too. Imagine what kind of mental impact that has on the children. "If I don't do what Mom says, she can cut off part of my penis." That's messed up. I could see some long-term mental instability coming from this punishment/surgery. Especially with the age that the children are. A lot of children circ'ed at that age end up developing circumcision fetishes, because this surgery ends up being their first sexual experience.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

I...Uh, do not know what to say.

At all.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm with Quirky.

OMFG! I'd sever that relationship and tell her exactly why. She's insane.

Those poor boys. How many sons did she have chopped?


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Poor kids







: .

What is it about this country that the male genitalia is so mysterious and prone to be lopped off? Hey, my girls soak in a tub and apparently that is enough for their labia and clitoral areas?

Do people even see the logic? I mean, if we were created with body parts which were prone to disease/required exhaustive levels of care then we wouldn't have survived as a species!

So sad.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, my heart broke reading you post.

If you seriously want to continue the relationship with her, I would think you would need to share your feelings about this and have a discussion with her on the issue and let her know how much it bothers you and why...have you talked to her yet about this or did you hear it from someone else??

No doubt she'll be offended, but who cares!! At least she will have known that ther's one person out there that doesn't agree with her decision.

What must those poor boys be thinking?? That would be incredibly traumatising!!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
That absolutely sounds like punishment to me, I'm sure the children saw it that way too. Imagine what kind of mental impact that has on the children. "If I don't do what Mom says, she can cut off part of my penis." That's messed up.

Yea it is. Holy cow. I'm in shock. I honestly think I would have trouble staying friends with her.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

How is this legal?!?!?! How in the world can a parent just take her children, especially OLDER children to a doctor and tell the doc to chop up their genitals? Any DOCTOR who would consent to perform such "surgery" should never be allowed to practice medicine and be thrown in JAIL. Did these children have any say in what happened? Were they asked if they wanted to be circ'd? I am....wow.. i just don't know what else to say.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

How can this possibly be legal?

If she had given them marijuana she would have been jailed for at least twenty years...


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't usually post here, but I couldn't read this and not comment. I'm crying for those boys reading that. I could never be friends with somebody that did that to their children. It's abuse. I'd never be able to look at her without feeling sick. I just know that I couldn't move past it.

Shelley


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

That is beyond f'ed up. Those poor boys. I'm sure that did wonders for their self esteem. Great way to make them feel dirty about their genitals. The message that mom sent to her sons makes me want to vomit. I know I couldn't remain friends with her, I would want to hurt her every time I saw her.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy*

Do people even see the logic? I mean, if we were created with body parts which were prone to disease/required exhaustive levels of care then we wouldn't have survived as a species!


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Way sad. I would never talk to her . I would definetly tell her what I thought of her and how stupid she was to do this. If my kids were friend with her kids & you have to be around to 'see' her because since the kids got punished once they shouldn't lose their friends because of her stupidity.

I would just stuff my mouth so full of food that I don't have to talk to that otherwise I would 'swear so much bad stuff at her if I did.

Talk about the lack of doctor ethics actually during a circ on older kids with no problems just for they hygiene unbelivable.


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

But most evil of all was the doctor that operated on normal genitalia merely to get that fee! This will never cease until either a doc gets put in jail for mutilating a boy without medical justification or gets the pants sued off of him by a boy who he needlessly circed and who has just reached the age of majority. This just points out one of the real problems with the medical profession in this country - particularly on this issue.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Sick, wrong, disgusting. I'd try to get those poor boys some info on restoration before I severed the friendship. I hope they sue her and the doctor both when they turn 18. That woman needs some serious mental help, and now I'm sure those children will too.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

That's really creepy ... it's like she's punishing them for lack of general cleanliness and that is extremely disturbing.

Dave is absolutely right though: shame on the docs for conducting surgery with no medical justification.

I really wish boys' rights were better protected.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
That is just wrong. I could never be friends with someone like that again. She sounds like she has to have a screw loose - if they weren't actually HAVING infections, etc. then what she did was just plain sexual abuse, pure and simple.

ditto. Yikes.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny*
I really wish boys' rights were better protected.


Too true!

I found this simply shocking, especially considering I recently read the BMA's report on non-theraputic circumcisions!


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

I was thinking of this all night, and I came back to read that they "just werent washing themselves right"

you said they were between 5 and 12? chances are they werent even fully retracting at that age, what the (*&*^ were they supposed to be doing that they werent? not even stepping in the shower? and less skin is supposed to cure the aversion to a bath? because chances are they werent even fully retractable, or even needing to be being prepubecent children in the first place.

SICK SICK SICK and totally a bs reason to do that.

not washing well enough as a 5- 12 year old, thats like chopping off their arms in 5th grade if they havent started using deodorant yet.

what a load.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

I see two really disturbing messages that those children could pick up from this.

First, the whole "Mom can have parts of my body cut off if I don't obey her" thing. Ick!

And second, the whole "Penis = Dirty" message. Another Ick!

I'm with the others here. I would find it damn near impossible to be friends with this person again. She violated her own children!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I think that mfp02 should maintain contact with the boys at least. Then when they turn 18 tell them that they have the option of bringing a lawsuit against the doctor that circ'd them. If you, mfp02, can find out the name of the doctor, the date of the surgery, and the location of the hospital, keep that information to help them get ahold of their medical records in the future.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

but I can no longer be friends with people (including my own sister) who harm their children in this manner. Even if they do it out of sheer ignorance or illness I think it reflects very poorly on their characters. I no longer choose to keep close company with people like this.

kathleen


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

I think that allowing older children who have problems to be circumcised when they feel they want it, after other avenues are exhausted is perfectly acceptable, but this ..... is a bit over the line.


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with all the previous posters. This woman should go to jail for child sexual abuse.

Can you imagine if I pulled all of my 5 -12 year old children's teeth because they don't floss?????


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christifav*
I agree with all the previous posters. This woman should go to jail for child sexual abuse.

Can you imagine if I pulled all of my 5 -12 year old children's teeth because they don't floss?????

Hrm can I try the teeth thing with my 13yo? He really needs to learn better teeth hygene


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My boys are nearly 5 and 9. If I did this to them, they would NEVER stop complaining at me about it!! "Mom, why did you cut my penis off?" -5-year-old.... "Yeah, Mom. You cut my penis. It was bleeding and hurt. I hate you!"- 9-year-old.

They are fairly outspoken children, so I don't doubt they'd say something like this.... I can only imagine what this woman's boys said/thought....

I mentioned to my intact boyfriend not long ago that my eldest doesn't really seem interested in retracting and rinsing and he said why worry about it- that just swishing around in the tub is enough at 8.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I had to respond...

...yet, i have no idea what to say. this woman is sick and twisted. i mean, sheesh. how dirty can a 5 year old's penis be????? this lady must have some OCD tendencies, and a need for impeccable cleanliness...in any case, something in her brain can't be right.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Tell CPS about this case. Tell Attorneys For The Rights of the Child too.

Tell those poor children about NORM and alert them to the opportunities of staging a lawsuit later on in life.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I cannot imagine...was she watching them bathe or something??

She sounds like a freak..and she obviously had some ingrained ideas about uncirced boys..

poor boys.

Revamp, you need to come up with a cool Senior member title..


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christifav*
I agree with all the previous posters. This woman should go to jail for child sexual abuse.

Can you imagine if I pulled all of my 5 -12 year old children's teeth because they don't floss?????









:


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
I cannot imagine...was she watching them bathe or something??

She sounds like a freak..and she obviously had some ingrained ideas about uncirced boys..

poor boys.

Revamp, you need to come up with a cool Senior member title..

I still don't have one, either. My sister recently called me "The Penis Guru", for helping our cousin with an issue her intact son had. I think I did suggest this to whomever you PM about your senior title, but got no reponse!


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
My sister recently called me "The Penis Guru", for helping our cousin with an issue her intact son had.


laughup

That's funny! My brother calls me "The Penis Protector" and he doesn't mean it in a nice way. It's actually a put-down. He pokes fun at me for being an intactivist. I know, what a jerk... a circumcised one too. (Thanks Vincent Bach for helping me understand my brother)

Pam
(Who is awfully proud to be... The Penis Protector)


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

I feel bad what happened to those boys but it might not have just been the mom pushing to have it done. I wonder if it was a doctor that mentioned that they weren't cleaning well enough and recommended that they be circumcised. After all she left them intact at birth, it seems odd that she would change her mind several years later without some outside influence.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Her and I are in a big group of friends (about 15 gals). She told me about this directly. I was just in shock, so I shut my mouth. I tend to shoot off at the mouth and say things I don't even mean when I am upset. So I held back and gave myself time to digest the news.

She never once mentioned any prior infections, she specifically said she was just worried about something happening in the future (due to their not so great cleaning). Her ex-husband didn't want her to do it, but since he's in trouble for not taking them on weekends when he should, he backed down and let it go. I have a feeling her ex was not circ'd, so that is why it wasn't done. I think her new husband is circ'd, and that is why she did it. She is such a strong woman, so I doubt her new husband "made" her have this done. But I wonder if he had influence in this decision.

I haven't spoken with her much since she told me. We're both just busy with it being the summer and all. But I have a difficult time being in her presence.

Oh, someone asked - she has three boys and two girls (the girls are younger). I believe the boys are 5, 7 and 11 or so (I think the oldest is either 10 or 11).


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Let's hope she doesn't take the girls in for a clitorodectomy.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paminmi*
laughup

That's funny! My brother calls me "The Penis Protector" and he doesn't mean it in a nice way. It's actually a put-down. He pokes fun at me for being an intactivist. I know, what a jerk... a circumcised one too. (Thanks Vincent Bach for helping me understand my brother)

Pam
(Who is awfully proud to be... The Penis Protector)

He he..... I just got back from helping at the Art Fair at the NOCIRC booth, in fact! Interesting time. (I've done it every year since 1998.)


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

: I would cut all ties. Seriously. Child abuse, plain and simple. Abuse that the boys will remember consciously no less. Not that doing it to an infant is any better, but that's sick and twisted to do it to pre-teens... especially since there is NOTHING whatsoever to recommend circing any one who is not an infant so she couldn't possibly have been misinformed about it...

love and peace.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Just told DH about this and he is disgusted (as am I).

I would find out the doctor and report both mum and doctor because summat isn't right there.

Circumcision needs to be made illegal, now.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
I cannot imagine...was she watching them bathe or something??

She sounds like a freak..and she obviously had some ingrained ideas about uncirced boys..

poor boys.

I concurr.

Quote:

Revamp, you need to come up with a cool Senior member title..
Oh yes! I do have some ideas...

On a more serious note though I would like to repeat my earlier advice: tell CPS and AROC about the boys and the boys about the possibilities of restoring and lawsuit that are available to them.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

I had an email from her after she told me about this. I read it again. She specifically said her dr suggested circ'ing them, as Mama told ped about them not being as clean as they could be. So the ped suggested it. *The ped also said she had seen many cases of infected un-circ'd penis'.*

I forgot about this email until just now.. and I forgot about how her ped said this about un-circ'd penis'.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfp02*
I had an email from her after she told me about this. I read it again. She specifically said her dr suggested circ'ing them, as Mama told ped about them not being as clean as they could be. So the ped suggested it. *The ped also said she had seen many cases of infected un-circ'd penis'.*

I forgot about this email until just now.. and I forgot about how her ped said this about un-circ'd penis'.









That man is clearly guilty of soliciting unneccessary surgery, which is a criminal offence.

Report him.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp*
That man is clearly guilty of soliciting unnecessary surgery, which is a criminal offence.

Report him.

Yeah report him. Make his life miserable. There has to be consequences for selfish actions.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Incompetence just surrounds these poor kids.









I'd also report the doc for it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

:


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp*
That man is clearly guilty of soliciting unneccessary surgery, which is a criminal offence.

Report him.

Yes! Please report him! Remember, "All that is needed for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing,"?


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

This makes me sick! What kind of message is she sending to those boys.

Shecoby:

Quote:

That is beyond f'ed up. Those poor boys. I'm sure that did wonders for their self esteem. Great way to make them feel dirty about their genitals. The message that mom sent to her sons makes me want to vomit. I know I couldn't remain friends with her, I would want to hurt her every time I saw her.
QueenofthePride:

Quote:

That absolutely sounds like punishment to me, I'm sure the children saw it that way too. Imagine what kind of mental impact that has on the children. "If I don't do what Mom says, she can cut off part of my penis." That's messed up. I could see some long-term mental instability coming from this punishment/surgery. Especially with the age that the children are. A lot of children circ'ed at that age end up developing circumcision fetishes, because this surgery ends up being their first sexual experience.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plummeting*
Yes! Please report him! Remember, "All that is needed for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing,"?

And women of course.









But seriously, this man has actually commited a criminal offence. You should _definetely_ make as many people who can do something about that aware of this fact as you can. I am uncertain if there is a jail sentance for this one but there is certainly some form of punishment and it would make any lawsuit lodged against him by the boys (or any others who had been treated in such an abominal, abhorent, inrresponsible, ignorant and incompetant fashion) much more probable to stick. So do report him.

Please.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

OP, you can report him at least to www.doctorsopposingcircumcision.org They'll blacklist him as a pro-circ doctor.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I dunno, I don't think that being advised to do this by a doctor makes this woman any more blameless. Why would you not research and get more opinions on something like this? If he'd wanted to take all their tonsils out or put tubes in their ears, absent any illness, she would have gome to the library or seen another doctor.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

This is insane. A society that condones this is as sick as that woman & the dr who solicited the surgeries. We have a heap o' educating to do before the average jury is gonna concur.

You peeps for polite, gentle sharing who get uptight with us shock-value, make-no-bones-about-our-abhorrence folks? This is why we have our in-your-face presentations. There are some things only the bald truth will fix. A good circ video & being called a mutilation facilitator may help some people 'click' more than all the gentleness in the world.

I don't think the average jury will do squat, Revamp. 'He's a Dr, & don't those things have to go?'

Anger is the appropriate emotion for this. She had parts of their penises cut off! Why is this tolerated? Argh.

And they think we are the crazy ones. Uh huh. (my biomom & her 'You know, I don't want to offend, but while it used to be necessary, they say that it is not now.' So wishy-washy. I don't think she was expecting, "OMG! Mutilate our children's genitals? Of course we wouldn't do that!"







Ah well, at least she saved my nephew with that approach. I'm not saying it has no value, we all use the method we think best.)


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
I don't think the average jury will do squat, Revamp. 'He's a Dr, & don't those things have to go?'

The average jury will walk in there not knowing squat about it, but part of the trial process would involve testimony of experts, doctors from DOC, etc. They may not end up quite as educated as us, but they will know more than when they walked in the courtroom by the time they have to make their decision.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

IMO, circ is akin to sexual abuse. I would not be able to remain friends with someone who circ'd their children.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette*
I dunno, I don't think that being advised to do this by a doctor makes this woman any more blameless. Why would you not research and get more opinions on something like this? If he'd wanted to take all their tonsils out or put tubes in their ears, absent any illness, she would have gome to the library or seen another doctor.

You would like to think most if not all parents do this, but I know a few that do not. Many I am betting just go on the advice of one ped and that is that. Scary, yes. But I don't hear of many parents getting second and third opinions very much.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I would soooo not be her friend anymore. That is just plain wrong, doing that to kids that old and for NO REASON!!

Let me tell you...I have a VERY close friend that I donated my eggs to. I never thought to ask before hand if she was planning on circing. So, when she had two boys and said she was going to have a bris I was upset. She seemed to be reconcidering too. Then, the day the boys got home from the NICU, she took them to her OB (also jewish) and had them circ'd in the doctors office. That made me very angry. She had said she wanted a bris and then turned around and had them chopped at a doctors office. At least he didnt use clamps, bleck. Anyway, I didnt talk to her for almost a month and finally I started talking to her again and told her how upset I was that she would do that. She said she was sorry and that she wouldnt do it again and that she felt bad about hurting her sons. Well, last week I was at her house and she told me the real reason she got it done. She thinks uncirc'd penises are ugly. I told her that most boys in our area are no longer being cut and that she was just conditioned into thinking that uncut penises are ugly. Her response was that she has to change their diapers and she didnt want to look at "that." On top of that, I think one of her twins has a burried penis. I honestly dont know that I can talk to her again. She is pregnant again, this time with her own egg (oops!) and I am pretty sure that if she has a boy she will circ again. She said she wouldnt but I have a feeling that went out the door since it is hers in total this time. I wish we could cut off the foreskin of women who do crap like this.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

those poor boys. i hope they can get counseling. my BIL was circed at 12 due to an over zealous dr and it affected him a lot.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *little_monkeys*
I would soooo not be her friend anymore. That is just plain wrong, doing that to kids that old and for NO REASON!!

Let me tell you...I have a VERY close friend that I donated my eggs to. I never thought to ask before hand if she was planning on circing. So, when she had two boys and said she was going to have a bris I was upset. She seemed to be reconcidering too. Then, the day the boys got home from the NICU, she took them to her OB (also jewish) and had them circ'd in the doctors office. That made me very angry. She had said she wanted a bris and then turned around and had them chopped at a doctors office. At least he didnt use clamps, bleck. Anyway, I didnt talk to her for almost a month and finally I started talking to her again and told her how upset I was that she would do that. She said she was sorry and that she wouldnt do it again and that she felt bad about hurting her sons. Well, last week I was at her house and she told me the real reason she got it done. She thinks uncirc'd penises are ugly. I told her that most boys in our area are no longer being cut and that she was just conditioned into thinking that uncut penises are ugly. Her response was that she has to change their diapers and she didnt want to look at "that." On top of that, I think one of her twins has a burried penis. I honestly dont know that I can talk to her again. She is pregnant again, this time with her own egg (oops!) and I am pretty sure that if she has a boy she will circ again. She said she wouldnt but I have a feeling that went out the door since it is hers in total this time. I wish we could cut off the foreskin of women who do crap like this.









Isn't donating an egg pretty invasive? She totally disregarded your concerns because she wanted their penises to be pretty... I could call her some pretty terrible names right now...

I think it should be mandatory for the mother to be circ'd before she is allowed to circ a baby. Definitely!

love and peace.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I think what this woman did is horrible and beyond reproach - I honestly have no words for it.

I do want to just say, however, that I don't think severing all ties is necessarily the right path to go down. There are children involved here and if she's willing to chop off body parts b/c they're not cleaning them well enough, then what else is she capable of. If this were me, my friend and my situation, I would absolutely continue to be 'friends' with this woman just to keep an eye on these boys. It sounds like they could use someone watching out for them.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
I don't think the average jury will do squat, Revamp. 'He's a Dr, & don't those things have to go?'

That is what prosecution attourneys are for.

They could make a strong case (or just reveal the one that is already there)_and call expert witnesses who are also doctors and doctors of more acumen.

Please report him.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Update of sorts:

We post on another (private) board together. We have a very small debate board there. So I posted a new topic about circ. Asking for so-called "valid" reasons for why people do this. Giving links to a couple of sites (AAP statement, and another site about circ'ing - a lukewarm site that didn't come down harshly on it, but listed out facts, etc.) and then the circ video linked on this board. I also admitted to not researching when we had our kids - and getting them a few vax's before I really looked into them and realized what we were doing. I then said how glad I was we at least did not get our boys circ'd.

Anyway, so I am curious as to the responses and will let you know if said mother replies. I doubt it but you never know. I am sure this will get everyone hating me there (there's only one other AP/NFL mother there). Oh well! :/


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

I still think that as far as the doctor is concerned you should alert the legal authoriities.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'd love to know how I am to "report" a dr, which I don't know the name of, nor the city (just the state) and to whom I am to report? It's not easy. I can't get that info.. especially now..

She replied, basically saying with all of the infections her boys had (red, inflammed penis'), her ped recommended it. And then she complained about it being difficult to find pro-circ info online when she attempted to research.

I had to leave the board. It's just too mainstream for me. :/


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfp02*
I'd love to know how I am to "report" a dr, which I don't know the name of, nor the city (just the state) and to whom I am to report? It's not easy. I can't get that info.. especially now..

Ah.

Quote:

She replied, basically saying with all of the infections her boys had (red, inflammed penis'), her ped recommended it. And then she complained about it being difficult to find pro-circ info online when she attempted to research.
But...Why did she not consider anything less extreme?

Quote:

I had to leave the board. It's just too mainstream for me. :/
America baffles me at times.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp*

America baffles me at times.

Hell, RV, I've lived here nearly all my life, and the place still baffles me more often than it doesn't.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Quote:

And then she complained about it being difficult to find pro-circ info online when she attempted to research.

And yet that didn't clue her in at all to circumcision being completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Did you post that the problems intact boys and men face are almost always due to improper care that was taught to the parents by the same idiot doctors who are doing amputation as the first course of treatment?

I recently debated this on another "holistic" forum.







:


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp*
America baffles me at times.

It baffles me almost all the time and I live here









love and peace.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dave2GA*
But most evil of all was the doctor that operated on normal genitalia merely to get that fee! This will never cease until either a doc gets put in jail for mutilating a boy without medical justification or gets the pants sued off of him by a boy who he needlessly circed and who has just reached the age of majority. This just points out one of the real problems with the medical profession in this country - particularly on this issue.

Yes yes yes!!! Is there any way you can take the oldest boy aside and let him know that when he turns 18 he can sue the doctor (and maybe his dumbass mother?) for what they forced on him. Or maybe tell him when he gets a little older, like 15 or 16 so he can have time to think about it, but he'll be old enough where he probably won't tell his mom you've given him the information.

Seriously, she is f'd in the head. If I knew someone who did that I doubt I could ever speak to them again. Letting the kids keep a friendship is great, but that doesn't mean the parents have to be buddy-buddy, too. I swear, this is beyond sick and disgusting.

**shudders with disgust**

~Nay


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

The oldest is 10 or 11. I almost never see them (just the Mom). But I wouldn't feel comfortable saying something to him (being so young still). Now if he were 13-14 years old, I'd mention something. But I know at this age, he's turn around and tell his Mom and she'd rip me apart. Not like I'd care, but I don't think he'd understand much. I know kids understand more than we give them credit for though.

Believe me, I am having a hard time going to that board. If you see my other thread on this forum, "I just want to cry" or something along those lines - the woman I am talking about on that one is on this same board.

We have one AP/NFL Mom besides myself on that forum (of about 15 or so women). Everyone else can't understand why I don't let my 23 month old CIO (because she still wakes around 3am for a snack). Please.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Waiting until he is older is wise.

But I reckon that he definetely needs to at least be made aware that there is a possibility of it.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't come on this forum much it's just too hard. I noticed a lot of women who circumcise their sons appear to be overly 'interested' in their son's genitalia, which to me seems very odd.Or maybe it's me who's odd taking no interest whatsoever in foreskin retraction, erm it just usually happens you know. My son doesn't have many baths a year, he doesn't smell or get infections and his genitals are his and I certainly have not had the urge to keep an eye on them like a lot of women seem to do,if he had any problems/questions he would ask me. He just prefers the natural method of cleansing i.e keeping healthy and I am not a hygiene freak and actually think that too much washing espescially with lots of chemicalized soaps etc can make you sick by robbing your skin of its primary infection-fighting properties. I NEVER used soaps or pore-clogging powders to make my babies smell 'nice' and they had no infections, one had mild nappy rash treated with calendula. I am truly stunned by genital mutilation, yeah I knew it happens but blimey WTF?!! I fell out with a few people when I first realised this goes on as a teenager,it wouldn't leave me and no-one seemed to care, it's not common in the uk and I guess it just goes by unnoticed.But my message to these 'mothers' is wake-up people, why o why do you think yours son's penis is dirty, this is so sexist and what gives you the right to order your son's penis to be butchered? I lurked on a forum on mdc don't know which one and the women were just obsessed about their son's foreskins, just so not healthy, poor kids, permanent damage to such a sensitive area, I can't handle this ignorance, my kids were gobsmacked when I told em people are doing this to their kids and to watch out in the future as it seems no age is safe, I agree with all the above posts thank the goddess some sanity and yeah the docs that do this should be sorted out and women that ignorant yeah mutilate their genitals first, total control freak,can anyone suggest any way of getting involved in direct action or otherwise to put a stop to this twisted bs am in uk but would gladly devote time energy to help.







:


----------

